# briggs 5hp horizontal #130292-1900-01



## Redgriz (Jun 25, 2008)

Before I break this engine apart, a few questions.
1. Is there a good generic repair manual available for older B-S engines?
2. Are parts hard to come by?
3. What is the best oil to run in this type of engine?
4 when was this engine produced?
5. It is on a Troybilt "Pony" rototiller.

Any information about the above engine would be greatly appreciated. I am new to the forum. I work on all types of lawnmowers and weedeaters but most problems are carbureator problems, i.e. old gas, and neglect. This is one of the first overhaul that I am attempting. I downloaded and printed the parts list from B&S. Getting things apart aren't hard it that getting them back together is what separates a "near-do-well" from a mechanic. From reading this forum, I believe I have found the mecca for small engine advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

1. ) You can order a briggs repair manual from your local briggs dealer, or online at the briggs and stratton website.

2.) You can check and see at the briggs and stratton website or at your local dealer. Most parts you will need to do a rebuild are still availible.

3.) 30 HD oil ( HD is for High Detergent ) from either briggs or another reputable oil company. ( Havoline, Valvoline, ect.. )

4.) I believe the first 2 numbers of the Code are your year it was made.

Good luck and if you have any other questions dont be affraid to ask


----------

